# Autoglym SRP is a poor product discuss...



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I have always found that Aytoglym SRP gave average results of the average user at a average price.

In my early car cleaning days I thought it was the bees knees... Untill I forund better...

So is Autoglym SRP a poor product? Discuss.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I used to think the same. Always used it years ago and sometimes put EGP on top. Thought it was amazing!!

I never liked the fact that it dusted so much though, but from what I am reading on here its all in the application.

I am very tempted to try it again instead of my PB polish to see what kind of finish I get.


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Tell me more about the proper application?

Maybe thats what I am doing wrong.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Check out this thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=406


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Donnyboy has just posted the link to my thread on it. - I love the stuff.

I have never found SRP poor but was always on the search for something better for my own car despite using it on lots of other cars not of my own.

What makes you think its an avarage product with average results? People rave about Carlack and Klasse when SRP is as good IMO.

For me SRP has one dis-advantage over the 68/AIO yes it will stain trim.

Maybe the others are slightly better on oxidisation, but the fact SRP is a mild polish makes up for this. For me SRP cleans up paint really well. Leaves great depth, shine and gloss. By machine it works a treat, allows those having dusting products due to using it to thickly to get a thin even coats that wipes of with no dusting. Combined with the fact 5 litres is only 20-30 quid its a hard product to beat.

Then throw in the fact its the perfect base for EGP - one of the best lasting sealants around 3 months and still going strong on one layer on my daily drive, pound for pound AG products are up there with the best.

Over proper prep and machine polish to remove the swirls and marks most SRP users dont do, I found the results I got where as good if not better than the expensive boutique products gave me and boy I have used a few!

The main problem for me was AG SRP was to mild to do the paint correction and prep side of things, now I have the products to do that SRP works amazingly over the top.

On my old concours car I used SRP and EGP exclusivly before discovering anything else with out any problems.










This looked as good to me as when I used VM/RMG, Wolfgang and Souveran on my car.

Bring on the AG haters


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

SRP and EGP do wot they say on the bottle, they're not that hard to use and give a good finish, as proven by Rich. I use AG supreme and Radiant wax on customer valets and both work fine


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Bazc - just incase you didnt know but I expect you do.

AG Super Resin and AG Radiant Wax are the same product.


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

i know lad and liquid hardwax is EGP


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

I dont think its poor, its just that we (me included) are always looking for something better. So we try all the newest, lastest products that come along, and it seems to have gotten left behind just because its been out so long.

For me, i would rather use AIO, just because you can use it on trim, window rubbers as well.

Saying that, joe public will have never heard of carlack/AIO, SG etc., so for Mr. bloggs its easy to use and easy to get hold of. That doesn`t mean its poor.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I wouldn't say its poor. 

If your taking srp and egp as a pair then I would say Klasse AIO and SG is much much better. It lasts much longer, you can actually layer it and I feel it looks so much glossier. 

If you take SRP on its own its hard to beat, its difficult to compare it to anything. I would maybe compare it to VM, VM beats SRP hands down for application, doesnt last as long but fills swirls more effectively and leave a much nicer finish. PLUS it can be used on your plastics etc wheras SRP stains badly. 

As for EGP I would compare this to most liquid high solvent based sealants, e.g. #21 and Glanz Wax. 

I just think for a few more bucks you could get something that it probably easier to work and lasts longer, if I was to enter a show how many of you guys would use it? 

I definetely wouldn't as it just doesnt produce the results that you could get with maybe two more steps. 

John.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

As i understand it EGP can be layered and I would beg anyone to tell the difference between this and the klasse products, bar application tecniques.

This picture of a show car was prepped (not by me lol!) with AG who thinks they can do better?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats perfect paint so I could improve on the look. 

For me it doesnt look natural it is begging for a good wax to be applied to really bring out the lustre of the paint. 

It is really very wet but I would like some isopropal alcohol to wipe over the car and see is autoglym does actually remove swirls. 

Plus its taken inside and we all know that a car looks super wet inside, some sun shots are needed. 

Hell brazo I bet zaino would look better on that black, and it would last longer. 

Thats one of my first tests when the garage is finished, that and testing zymol titanium wax.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I wish AIO was a bit more abrassive so it would clean up mild marring like SRP does.

EGP gets better with layers in both looks, gloss and depth and feel like the SG does to, plus works out cheaper again 30 odd quid for 5 litres.

SRP has been part of my show prep for years, you would be suprised by how many concours cars are prepared using AG products. Admitedly now I would not just SRP and EGP before I show like I used to, but they can cut it.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> For me it doesnt look natural it is begging for a good wax to be applied to really bring out the lustre of the paint.
> 
> It is really very wet but I would like some isopropal alcohol to wipe over the car and see is autoglym does actually remove swirls.
> 
> Plus its taken inside and we all know that a car looks super wet inside, some sun shots are needed.


As EGP conatins some Carnuba, I think this is why when I topped my layers with #16 it didnt add anything.

As I said you cant rely just on SRP to remove swirls, it needs proper paint prep under it like any other products.

I have no doubt that that car will look great outside. My freind uses AG stuff on his restored £££££££ pound Jags. After wet sanding and 3M bodyshop shop ranage stuff, AG SRP and EGP is what he uses, I have never seem paint like it.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

But I bet if you wetsanded your clio and it was perfectly cleared then there are not many products that would look bad. 

I have some srp and egp so I will give them another bash, but how long a product lasts is important to me and sometimes I do feel that SRP and EGP just doesn't last long enough. 

You could mix some AIO and something more aggressive and see if it works? Just since your doing it with QD you never know it may work, im not sure about bonding issues with SG if the product is compatible?


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

SRP is a very consistent performer that I've used for many years. As Rich says the light cut is an advantage for most people, expecially the average person who goes to the H shop looking for something to use every six months or so. I personally would choose AIO in a straight shoot out, but they're different in so many ways. I've got some coming soon to use with the PC, as it seems to suit that application. I, like many I expect, used to slap it on really thickly which really didn't help removal - thanks to the internet I've learnt the mantra of "thin thin thin" I remember someone saying that SRP has the "disadvantage" of being stocked almost everywere OTC - a lot of us like to think we use products that are a little bit different/exclusive/niche.
As most of us say "It's the prep that counts most"


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Good replys guys...

Maybe its time I revisited the product as well...

Its just my garage is filled with all the latest and newest and my SRP is gathering dust...


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I would definatley not say its a poor product. I really like the stuff. Works extremmely well, easy to apply and remove. Always has left a nice finish on my cars.

Heres what it did for my first car (13yr old original paint) Only prep was wash with AG body shampoo (pre my proper detailing days) (PS dont comment on the arches!)


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

I luv EGP. (hate the smell !)
Used EGP over Megs NXT and my metallic dark blue car looked amazing.

However when time and weather allows I will going doing the
Wash->Clay->AIO->RMG->NXT->EGP route

Perm


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Peter D said:


> I remember someone saying that SRP has the "disadvantage" of being stocked almost everywere OTC


I've always said this about SRP - because it's available in Halfords it's perceived as being crap. Personally it's not my choice anymore, but it's certainly not a bad product.

Ben


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

ive always used AG bodywork shampoo, then AG SRP, then EGP but always thot it was lacking something on my silver car.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I have to say I think the AG Bodywork Shampoo/Conditioner really is lame.

Ben


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

hmmm.. is there anything in the autoglym range you would use instead?


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the AG range at all, but currently I'm making my way through a gallon of Meguiar's Hyper Wash which I think is excellent.

Ben


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Oooh Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner? No tar. Break the mold, go for a range of brands! Get yourself some Sonax boy!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner - not used in long while, cleans well, but I hate the lack of suds.

Our AG rep tried to sell me another one they do from the trade range as he says it foams up, I never bothered to get any tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

i may convert myself to megs or sonax in the very near future.. car is in the bodyshop getting an alarm fitted then a full respray, what would you recommend after the respray? again it still will be silver with some black parts anything toreally make it pop.


----------



## charliecroker (Oct 26, 2005)

mmmm....there seems to be a lot of love for EGP..only used it once when i first got the car and actually got into what i now know as detailing. The EGP i used was really watery..even after a god shake...should this be???? i left the bottle round my mates house and havent looked at it since.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

charliecroker said:


> mmmm....there seems to be a lot of love for EGP..only used it once when i first got the car and actually got into what i now know as detailing. The EGP i used was really watery..even after a god shake...should this be???? i left the bottle round my mates house and havent looked at it since.


Yes EGP is like water. Really easy to apply, really easy to take off. Just make sure you let it cure for about an hour before doing so.

Ben


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Just my 2p but...

I'd certainly not rate SRP as "poor" and I'm going to stick my neck out a bit and say it's sheer snobbery for anyone to suggest it. It's durable, cleans paint up nicely and leaves a good look - on properly prepped paint. 

I think we can all get a bit carried away by the latest "must have" products (myself included for sure) but I've said before that if you prep the paint right, then whatever you use, be it AIO, SRP etc etc will give good results.

As a one stepper IMHO it's hard to beat - it wipes the floor with Gold Class and even NXT struggles to better it but because they're Meguiars they "have to be better" - that's the drift of what I've heard elsewhere - not scientific comment for definite  

Ease of availability is utterly irrelevant - I don't personally give a flying **** where my products come from - if they do the job I want & need them to do they're keepers, if they're rubbish then straight to the back of the cupboard.

For example, I can't recall the last time I used NXT or GC waxes but my EX/EX-P is virtually gone, over a similar timeframe and my SRP is 1/2 used, compared to almost full NX/GC bottles - hardly an accurate test but for me SRP's up there.

One last point - application via a finishing pad almost eliminates dusting/staining I've found


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Sonus Green Polishing or Sonus Blue Finishing and no dusting here.

Fully agree on the CG and NXt here to Andy, 2 bottles on NXT one brand new and one hardly touched, the same with Gold class I really cant see them ever getting used! I did like NXT on the Miami 205 though looked good on that Blue.

After the results I got on the Clio from SRP and EGP here there keepers for me, and the key came down to prep. You cant go thinking SRP will sort you paint defects it wont, will make paint look bloody good over proper prep,


----------

